
The Illicit Perks of the M.D. Club - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/03/opinion/sunday/the-illicit-perks-of-the-md-club.html
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12024734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12024734)

------
madebysquares
The state of our healthcare system is terrible. I really have to think twice
about going to the doctor because I don't know what it will cost me for simple
procedures.

